#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  wat vinden jullie van mijn zelfgemaakte Marokkaanse brood ?

## SportFreak

dit zit ik nu te eten en te drinken

Karnemelk met Broodje kaas  :grote grijns:

----------


## Isch

Ziet er goed uit.


Maar ik zou voor bruin meel gaan.

----------


## Soulassassin

Stokbrook met kaas in de oven gooien. Ethey be ne3ne3 erbij. Heerlijk.
Besaha though!

----------


## Zaka_

hhhhh welliti kat3jan, ma3ndi mansalik.

----------


## Zaka_

> Stokbrook met kaas in de oven gooien. Ethey be ne3ne3 erbij. Heerlijk.
> Besaha though!


Of op een tosti-grill met een beetje tonijn erbij en beetje sambal...heb je een lekkere pikante panini!

----------


## SportFreak

> hhhhh welliti kat3jan, ma3ndi mansalik.



ik heb zo'n kneedmachine thuis staan die doet echt wonderen man

----------


## SportFreak

> Ziet er goed uit.
> 
> 
> Maar ik zou voor bruin meel gaan.


Ik ben niet zo gek op bruin brood (Marokkaans)

----------


## Zaka_

> ik heb zo'n kneedmachine thuis staan die doet echt wonderen man


Dat geloof ik best ,maar wel knap dat je uberhaupt aan zoiets begint, het komt niet eens in me op.

----------


## SportFreak

> Stokbrook met kaas in de oven gooien. Ethey be ne3ne3 erbij. Heerlijk.
> Besaha though!


ash min stokbrood ...deze en dan atay met na3na3 ...zalig gewoon

----------


## SportFreak

> Dat geloof ik best ,maar wel knap dat je uberhaupt aan zoiets begint, het komt niet eens in me op.


trouwens dit is de 2 de keer dat ik brood in de oven gedaan heb ...de eerste was mislukt ..ik had geen gmira ingedaan  :grote grijns:

----------


## Isch

Ons bruin meel is wel lekker. En gezond, bevordert de stoelgang.

----------


## Zaka_

> trouwens dit is de 2 de keer dat ik brood in de oven gedaan heb ...de eerste was mislukt ..ik had geen gmira ingedaan


 :haha: 

3arfti ash tdir, die woning naast je, koop m en maak er een ferraan van..verse marokkaanse brood, krijg je al groningse jan boer hamrsens op je af.

----------


## SportFreak

> 3arfti ash tdir, die woning naast je, koop m en maak er een ferraan van..verse marokkaanse brood, krijg je al groningse jan boer hamrsens op je af.




neee wallah ik wou iets anders openen in Groningen 

Ma7laba ..je weet die van Marokko waar je l7arsha ,melk,Karnemelk en natuurlijk couscous met karnemelk of met melk kunt halen en en en Raibi 

wallah ik wou deze openen  :grote grijns: 

maar ik heb weinig tijd..ik moet zo'n illegale Marokkaan vinden die ervaring heeft met ma7labat ...degene die geen Ma7laba kent ..dat zijn Lencherrias

en ook Koffie natuurlijk

----------


## Zaka_

> neee wallah ik wou iets anders openen in Groningen 
> 
> Ma7laba ..je weet die van Marokko waar je l7arsha ,melk,Karnemelk en natuurlijk couscous met karnemelk of met melk kunt halen en en en Raibi 
> 
> wallah ik wou deze openen 
> 
> maar ik heb weinig tijd..ik moet zo'n illegale Marokkaan vinden die ervaring heeft met ma7labat ...degene die geen Ma7laba kent ..dat zijn Lencherrias
> 
> en ook Koffie natuurlijk


Juist das een goed idee, en die zijn hard nodig. Zelfs hier In amsterdam lopen dat soort zaakjes.. Alhoewel er is geen een hier natuurlijk.

Als je er een opent, kom ik zelf helemaal Gnagna om een casscroute te doen.

----------


## SportFreak

> Juist das een goed idee, en die zijn hard nodig. Zelfs hier In amsterdam lopen dat soort zaakjes.. Alhoewel er is geen een hier natuurlijk.
> 
> Als je er een opent, kom ik zelf helemaal Gnagna om een casscroute te doen.


Ontbijt voor niet eens 4 euro man 

Je mag zelf kiezen wat 

dit zal ik even raadplegen met iemand en daarna hoor je het wel van mij

----------


## cycy

Hadeg m3a rasek. Ziet er heel goed uit.  :duim:

----------


## Zaka_

> Ontbijt voor niet eens 4 euro man 
> 
> Je mag zelf kiezen wat 
> 
> dit zal ik even raadplegen met iemand en daarna hoor je het wel van mij


Matensash Raibi Jamilaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## SportFreak

> Hadeg m3a rasek. Ziet er heel goed uit.


Thanks ...zag er goed uit maar die is nu lekker in mijn buikje ..nu ga ik lekker slapen

----------


## SportFreak

> Matensash Raibi Jamilaaaaaaaaaaa!



die is echt makkelijke te maken  :grote grijns:

----------


## Poef

Lekker hoor!

----------

